# 16 in rehab



## MattJH (Dec 20, 2010)

hi, my names matt ; ive been posting alot on this site and i saw this therapy thread. I was in rehab for like 3 months, its a program called portage in ontario, mainly for people who are sent from jail for easy time really. I was pretty much ****ing **** up sorry for the term but; I was screwing up my family, experimenting with MAD drugs (not really grade 9 more so 10/11+ summer into grade 12]; ecstasy [freq.] , ketamine, shrooms, acid [done it maybe 7 times, always did alot; like 4 blots,crack,tried coke, salvia, lots and lots of weed, percocets when i got my wisdom teeth pulled, codeine, benzos [ im prescribed xanax, on and off for approx year, meth, and all that dirty **** in e pills. so yea, I was fukin hardcore into **** really bad man. but I still managed through school though, when grade 11 was over I still had like 19 credits, but I failed 4. anyways in rehab I really just ****ed around, lmao; tried getting high off of seroquel haha, we even used to look for ciggarete butts [ I stole a pack it was like legenderay the dumbass left his coat out of the kitchen he was in and i checked for smokes, I have serious stealing problems. Anyways I still listend and stuff; not so the instructions and rules, but like I was faking it but still, I was listening and took in some stuff and actually know a bit of therapy myself, I wanted to leave so bad .. all I said was I wanted to get ****ing high [chems, get drunk, whathaveyou] that kind of attitude so eventually when i got kicked out {for not "embrassing"} the program ive been out for like 2 months almost, I relapsed on "coke" it wasnt really coke... in my area kids here have ****ty *** chems but it was free, still a relapse. I did crack (yea, but i had nowhere to sleep and this guy let me in, hes totally schizo LONG story with that, after that night around 4am in the morning I got charged with mischief, he stole my meds THATS ANOTHER STORY, I drank maybe like 4 times but never got drunk, maybe 1 1/2 beers average... besides that I just smoke weed (I know i should stop i know i will) so I must of gotting something out of the program. I RECOMEND IF ANYONE 13-19 IS STRUGGLING WITH DOING DRUGS TO GO TO THIS PROGRAM* I say that lol cause ive seen it change people lives. I just didnt embrase it. I guess its just a miracle I'm clean from chemicals when there easily available. oh and im back at home btw =) got home to days ago. THANKS FOR READING I TYPE ALOT LOL


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow... Your family deserve a medal for taking you back in.
Good luck for the future and all that


----------



## MattJH (Dec 20, 2010)

AlisonWonderland said:


> Wow... Your family deserve a medal for taking you back in.
> Good luck for the future and all that


 LOL for sure forsure. I gotta kick the weed now though =/ since im back. But kinnndaa the reason why I'm back is cause I got a 30 day notice from my landlord and I was pretty much screwed. thanks man or LADY my bad. you TOO


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

That's quite a story. Good on you for getting better. My mom had an alcohol problem when I was growing up and she went away to rehab three times. She's been sober for 18 years now. Good luck!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

You are being insanely dumb handling your drugs. Whether you quit or not isn't the point. You still smoke weed, saying I'm gonna quit but no.. and even if what half of what your supposed drug experience is true, you obviously still have strong desire to do drugs. You are claiming to steal, picking up cigarette butts and smoking them. Slow your roll man. You still have a long road ahead of you, haven't even hit the real party scene yet. I'm not hating on you, I'm telling you how it is. 

Don't be a loser when it comes to drugs. There are kids your age with somewhat equal drug experience to you and they aren't in rehab. They're staying in school, they just like to have fun sometimes. The difference between them and you is they're not believing that doing a load of drugs equates to being hardcore. They have their priorities straight. That's something you gotta think about man and change how you approach drugs.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, congrats for making progress and all, but that was a paragraph of you glorifying your drug use and effectively boasting about it. You don't sound like you regret it at all. Learn to control your substances, or, as you've seen, they'll take control of you. Oh, and use paragraphing. Just a tip.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Special K. Breakfast of champions. 

I've used a SHIzLOAD of drugs in mah day, but not all that stuff until I was older .. like 19, 20.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm inclined to agree with kiirby and warewolf on this. Although I personally don't have a history of drug use, for the past 4 years I've watched an immediate family member struggle with almost exactly with what you've listed in your post. This person said what you are saying after coming out of rehab: "I'm still smoking pot and yeah I have the occasional drink but I'm _going to quit soon, I promise._" And then they relapsed and took off without a trace.

Just be careful. I'm not saying you can't do it, but I am saying that it's tough to get clean when you allow yourself to smoke pot and drink. You've got to make the choice yourself and be able to follow through.

Best of luck!


----------

